# I need help choosing a driving bit?



## jaytori220 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a 19 year old well trained driving pony. I'm in need of choosing a new bit for him. The bit I have came with his harness used and is pretty old and is getting rusty. It's just a plain half cheek snaffle. He does pretty well in it but I was wanting to try something else. When I had riding horses I bought an awesome Myler low port comfort snaffle bit...which I swear by and loved. And I would buy another one for driving but I just don't want to fork out $150 bucks for it. So anyway....I've seen the knock offs which I was told to stay away from. But I do like the look of the knock off Kelly bits like the myler. I've seen the French links which I've read that people liked. I'm not sure if I should go with a bit with shanks like the butterfly or liverpool. Definitely want something with copper but not a full copper mouth. Any ideas or opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kendra (Sep 12, 2014)

I drive pretty much all my horses in a half cheek mullen. I've tried a Mullen - used it on 3 horses, two didn't drive any different than they did in the $15 mullen, and the third (who I bought it for) hated it, so I sold it. There's so little room in a Miniature Horse mouth, I think the less going on with the bit, the better. I do start them in a french link, but they graduate to the mullen as soon as they're ready for a more consistent contact.


----------



## Kendra (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh crap - can't edit my post anymore? Of course, that was supposed to be "I've tried a MYLER" of course.

I hate typos ...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree with Kendra. I have tried different bits and the one that seems to accepted/liked by the majority (not all by any means but most) of the horses I've driven is the mullen mouth half cheek snaffle. I have quite a few different bits (some quite expensive) that just hang on hooks in my tack room. I keep them because you just never know when a horse will prefer one of them but I can't seem to keep enough of the mullens around.


----------



## Al B (Sep 12, 2014)

If you just want to buy an expensive bit I would recommend the Myler EPB-1 or EPB-4. Otherwise stick with the $20 half cheek snaffel. In a seminar with the big guys the new popular bit is a mullen with an upward curved port. Never seen one for mini's though.

I have several of the Kelly's and they are OK but they are heavier and thicker than the Mylers.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2014)

My driving horse does not like the Myler Comfort Snaffle. He is very happy with his Mini Express copper link french link. I bought the Myler for a little larger horse--same mouth size but a bigger horse. He like the Myler, but my present horse does not. I have kept it, however, as I might get another horse that prefers it. The Myler is a beautiful bit; it makes ME feel good to use it!


----------



## jaytori220 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok...so I went ahead and bought a half cheek french link with copper link from mini express. Ive bought some stuff from her and have always been happy. I figured I would try that first. I was trying to stay away from a mullen mouth. Just dont think I would like how it would feel for me and him. Since its ine solid peice I was thinking that it would feel like im pulling on a block of wood with no give. After reading posts and articles I think ill go with the french link.


----------



## Roxane Martin (Sep 13, 2014)

Tell us how he likes it.

The mini I now drive, Teddy, was used to a mullen mouth wrapped with latex bit wrap. I tried a French link, also wrapped, and he didn't really care for it, so back to the mullen I went. You could try the latex wrap to give some feel, but it does slime up the bit and I can't get it off well without pulling all of the plating off.

There's something to be said for using what the horse is comfortable with....


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Sep 13, 2014)

I use just a loose ring snaffle. If it works don't change it!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree with goldlilcks - people get so worked up about what's in a horses mouth that they forget the hands behind it are more important. Don't fix what's not broke.


----------

